# Floppy diskette seek failure



## smokepole (Dec 14, 2007)

Dell Dimension 5150. Fault

Floppy diskette seek failure.

I have looked through other replies to this message and tried the following things.

Cleared CMOS..
Set To Default in BIOS..

After start up screen it shows.

Performing Automatic IDE configuration
Drive 0 disk Drive
Drive 2 cd-rom device
Drive 3 cd- rom device

Floppy Diskette Seek Failure
F1 to Continue
F2 to run set up

When I hit.

F1… double bleep

Diskette Seek Failure
F1 to continue
F2 to run set up.

Changed boot sequence to.
1 Onboard SATA HARD DRIVE
2 Onboard IDE HARD DRIVE (Not Present)
3 Onboard or USB cd-rom Drive 
Onboard or USB Floppy (Not Present)
Save and Exit

Double bleep
Floppy Diskette Seek Failue.

Set Diskette Drives to off.
Save and exit.
Keeps rolling over Dell Logo screen F2 F12 no Bleep. 

Any help gratefully received

Thanks


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

In setup, there could be an option such as "boot up floppy seek" or something like that, see if it is there and try to turn it off.


----------



## smokepole (Dec 14, 2007)

I have looked for this in setup but the only things I can find are :
To disable floppy from the boot sequence. Which results in the dell logo rolling over time and again at start up. And.
Change boot sequence.
Changed boot sequence to.
1 Onboard SATA HARD DRIVE
2 Onboard IDE HARD DRIVE (Not Present)
3 Onboard or USB cd-rom Drive 
Onboard or USB Floppy (Not Present)
Save and Exit


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

If those are the only options, then you need to start replace/testing parts. If the power light on the floppy drive comes on you know it has power, if it doesn't that's where to start. If you have a spare floppy drive and cable, try swapping them one at a time. They do go bad, usually they just quit reading discs. Mike


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you had that floppy unhooked at any time, try flipping over the cable. When one disconnects, that is quite a common problem getting the cable upside down.

Those floppies do quit quite often, so you may need to just replace it.


----------



## smokepole (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Thanks for getting back.
There is no floppy installed on the Computer.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Sorry, didn't understand that one. Just make sure as mentioned about that the boot floppy seek is turned off in the Bios setup menu. And, make sure it is out of the boot order.


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

just to clarify, when you set the Diskette Drive to off, it just stays at the Dell splash graphic logo and does not proceed? Or what happens?

Seems like you may need to update your bios.

Finally, has anything happened to cause this?

P.S. Does your PC look like the one here, diagnostic lights and all?


----------



## smokepole (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi
There is no floppy included in the build of the computer. Also there is no reference to floppy seek in the bios as far as I can see. Only setting diskette drives to off and removing from sequence. It is set to these settings at the moment.
At start up the computer displays the dell logo and then moves on repeating the same logo time after time. I've run diagnostic on the hard drive and passed also I can hear the cd-rom being trigged too during start.
Steelman..this is the M\c it is dell 5150. Thanks all.


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

hey !
its a very simple issue i have seen ....... as u said u have disabled fdd in bios?
steps were these:
restart ..tap F2 at Dell logo....selecte drives and press enter
select diskette drive and if it is nto set to off in the right part of the window then press enter
in the right pane select off and press neter again....
press Esc and then select save/exit and press enter.


Now u say that it hangs at Dell logo....possible cause may be ext devices like printer etc. just make sure only keyboad mouse and monitor is attached and then check foir the same...


If the issue is not resolved...and also going through above steps that u have performed I cna bet that it is systemboard...

Contact Dell supoort and i assure u that in 1 or 2 attempts they will r eplce the systemboard if system has valid warranty


----------

